
Hitman Runner Mark Fellows Convicted of Murder on GPS Watch Data - danso
https://www.runnersworld.com/uk/news/a25945315/mark-fellows-runner-hitman-murder/
======
lkj
Please use the article's title: "Runner found to be a hitman after GPS Watch
ties him to crime scene"

Or at least tame the capitalization for a more readable "Hitman runner Mark
Fellows convicted of murder on GPS watch data"

~~~
ummonk
Yeah, I swear I spent a few minutes trying to parse that and still couldn't
figure it out. Didn't realize there was a proper noun in there.

~~~
um_ya
Probably a bot auto posting.

------
neya
It baffles me why you would do all that serious planning to commit such hifi
murders but, somehow screw it all up by carrying a device that is _designed_
to track your location, activities and probably other data (like heart beat
rate) that would simply undo all your efforts?

IMO, even the dumbest of murderers don't carry their phones with them because
they know very well they can be triangulated long after the murders. So, why
would you carry a smart device that precisely does just that? ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

~~~
Cacti
If you read the article, he didn’t carry the device during the murder, he was
carrying it a couple months before while he was doing surveillance for the
future murder. And the only reason they found out about the GPS device was
because they were already pretty sure he was the guy as witnesses saw him on
his bike carrying a gun and wearing “commando gear”, which sort of , you know,
stuck out like a sore thumb. They used the witnesses to track him down and
arrest him, and only found the GPS data later.

Obviously he’s not that bright but the GPS was sort of a secondary issue.

~~~
lettergram
All of that sounds extremely circumstantial tbh

~~~
Cacti
I mean, it’s the UK. Presumably there is video. Plus witnesses. Plus GPS. Plus
he left the country immediately after. Plus he is known hired muscle.
Certainly enough to charge someone.

~~~
lettergram
If there is video sure, but the rest is literally “I saw a guy who looked
similar in a park” and “the GPS said this guy was in the park a few times
before the event occurred”

It is the UK though, so idk, but even in the US people get convicted on less.
Just seems open to reasonable doubt

~~~
darkpuma
When you start stacking up evidence that by itself is inconclusive, you find
that the overall probability starts to get very tight.

For instance:

    
    
        suspect was in this neighborhood at this time
        suspect was wearing a blue jacket
        suspect had short blonde hair
        suspect was an acquaintance of the victim
    

Each of those by itself means next to nothing; you can't go around arresting
anybody with blonde hair because there are millions of people with hair like
that. But if you find somebody who fits all four, they are almost certainly
your guy. The chance of there being two acquaintances of the victim with
blonde hair and a blue jacket in the neighborhood at the time of the murder is
_much_ smaller than the chance of a false positive on any one of those
individual conditions.

With enough circumstantial evidence, you can blow right past "reasonable
doubt".

~~~
listenallyall
This line of thinking is rather dangerous when determining whether to lock
someone up for life. Especially in the absence of direct evidence. The math is
often tricky, given that we already know some highly unlikely things have in
fact occurred (a murder, for one).

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prosecutor%27s_fallacy](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prosecutor%27s_fallacy)

------
scarejunba
Haha. Okay so this wasn't the crucial evidence. He cycled by in his hi-viz
carrying a gun and equipment. If you guys aren't familiar with Britain, you
should know that carrying a gun is extremely rare and being all decked out is
not a thing people do.

The GPS watch wasn't got him.

------
starpilot
He did a 10K in 47 minutes, not bad.

------
tapland
A bit confused they used the nickname 'Iceman'. That's the nickname of the
well known
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Kuklinski](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Kuklinski)

~~~
renholder
I imagine that's the nickname he had in English (?) the gang, yeah? They're
probably can't be arsed to keep track of the used and infamous nicknames from
gangs in the states.

~~~
tapland
The iceman nickname wasn't used for Kuklinsky in the mob. It was during media
attention for his claimed body count of 200+ as a serial killer and mob
hitman.

Jack the Ripper has nothing on Kuklinski, but people can remember both.

~~~
renholder
Fellows was in a gang in the UK... That was his nickname in the gang in the
UK.

There's a vast ocean betwixt the states and England. While it's true that
people can remember both names, it's far more likely that, in the UK, they'll
remember the names of those closer to home - of the likes of Harold Shipman.

------
nradov
This is like a story you would read on
[https://dumbrunner.com/](https://dumbrunner.com/) .

------
AnonymousRider
Hey, even scumbags benefit from exercise.

~~~
chrischen
But he killed two other scumbags.

------
xchaotic
The various media outlets seem to be overlooking the fact that he was
retaliating for his own injury and near death experience?

~~~
PhasmaFelis
This article mentions it. Does it matter?

